# Pyranha s6



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

At your weight you want the 190. These are great boats and I recommend them to everyone if you are looking for a good river running surfing design. I spent a couple of seasons in the 190 at approximately 165 lbs. The real trick to these boats is fitting in them. if you have an inseam longer then 32 inches and feet bigger then 11 it can be very difficult to get in one. 

Dan 

P.S. I have a 190 I will sell cheap if you want it.


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Papawheelie,
It depends. If you are going to use the boat for going down the river then get the 190. If you are going to use it for holding up your fence then get the 200.
Arn


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Best boat ever made.

They made the S6 in 190, 200, and I believe 210. They made the S6F (almost the same, just the next year's evolution of the model) in 185, 195, 205.

COUNT


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

FWIW the S6f came in 191, 192 and 193 (numbers indicating the length in centimeters).


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Whoops. The S6X was the one that followed the S6. I believe (but am not completely sure) the S6F followed that. Then didn't they release another one after that? IMO, the S6 was awesome, the S6X was great, and the others sucked.

COUNT


----------



## papawheelie (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I picked up an S6 190 and I'm in love with it, fits me like a glove. I went from an I:3 222 (I know now that it was way too big for me). The S6 rolls so much easier its unbelievable.


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

So, COUNT, you're not a fan of the S6F 193? I just got one and I have to say I really dig it. I haven't done much in it yet, but the only thing I dislike about it is the fact that it's nearly impossible for me to roll the way I am used to...and I'm still trying to find a workable method. I can back deck roll it, but I can't sweep it...in fact, because of the shape, I don't even feel like I can get my knuckles into the air on the side of the boat.

Beyond that the thing feels bomber downriver. I would be totally comfortable in pushy class IV in this boat...yeah, it's trippier than a creek boat or river runner, but it's really forgiving and with all the volume it surfaces pretty well. I was very surprised as coming from a background in Big EZs, Ace 5.1s, LL Pops and such I was used to a very trippy downriver boat and the S6F just feels like a rock!

If you have tips for the roll I would appreciate it. I always did a sweep and finished forward, and now it doesn't work at all.


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

*climbhoser, regarding your rolling*

I have an S6f and really like it; I also like the S6 though it wasn't made small enough for me for a true playboat - I've rented S6s in other countries though for big water play/river running and it's great. 

Anyhow - about rolling it - I've never had a problem rolling the S6 or S6F, but I have helped a number of folks when they've "lost" their roll after switching to a new playboat. I find that sweepier or more "gradual" type rolls can end up not working so well for folks when they move to a playboat with a boxier cockpit shape than they are used to. One piece of advice that seems to work is to imagine kicking a soccer ball really hard when you hip snap. "BAM!"... in one fast count with your driving knee. You wouldn't kick a ball with a slow gradual soft kick, right? That one piece of advice has fixed a few folks rolls immediately. Might give it a try.


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

THANKS!

In fact, my roll has been muddled in the past. When I first got my roll it was on what I call a cheater roll or a stroke roll...Basically you set up like a sweep but take a stroke and snap and you're up...it's very aggressive and the sharp hip snap is what gets you up. 

Then I learned a true sweep from some guys and it was a bomber roll in most situations and was incredibly easy, with almost no need to aggressively snap. So, I think I've fallen off the bandwagon from the aggressive snap. 

On the river I usually do a brance&up with the blade on the current, but this failure to surface usually occurs in the pool or lake. I'll try it in some current with a brace&up and see if it really is me or the boat, and I'll try some different angles with sweeps and stroke rolls too.

Thanks tho


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't take that too seriously. I guess it just boils down to personal preference. It seemed to me like the changed the edges from the 6 and the X to the F and as a result it didn't edge quite right. I also didn't like the way they changed the volume distribution (didn't they add a lot of cockpit volume to the F that wasn't in the others?). Both of these probably contribute to it's being more difficult to roll. I bought mine more as a playboat that I could throw around but still do anything in versus buying it as a river-runner that I could do a little bit of playing in. Part of the reason I liked the 6 better than the F. I guess when I said it sucked, that was not about the boat in general but more how I felt about it in comparison to the S6. For what I wanted the S6 was much better. I don't doubt it will be a great boat for you. 

As far as rolling goes, that's a tough one to help with without seeing you do it. But I've seen people with problems similar to what you are describing. Some people sweep roll up WAAAY forward (so far forward they're staring pretty closely at the bow of their boat). Often times when people who roll like that then hop in an edgy boat with a lot of cockpit volume, they struggle rolling because as they come up they reach a point where they're almost up and they stall out. Being so far forward with their heads, they are caught off-balance and can't complete the movement of shifting their weight over the boat without falling back over. The way I've remedied this in other people is to have them start rolling up in a more neutral position with their bodies closer to perpendicular with the boat. Once they're getting up, they can get a feel for the balance and power needed to roll the edgier boat and can start to roll further forward again once they get a feel for it.

I don't know if any of this makes any sense or is even close, but hopefully you find something that helps.

COUNT


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

No, that does help...one thing I even tried to do was to scull my hands to the surface because I couldn't even get them into the air. I think why I couldn't was partly because I have such a forward setup that it just doesn't do any good.

I'm going to try some different C to Cs with some different angles and see what I can come up with.

Thanks again.


----------

